# What is the sound......



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

......that a 348 grain powerbelt aerotip pushed by 90gr BH209 makes when it hits a bull's shoulder at 75 yards?

Glad you asked, here's the answer;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxgBeqcu ... re=related

My dad dew a LE elk tag and had a muzzy that he wanted to use. It was a never-fired Knight wolverine .54 with the stainless Green Mtn barrel. We put a .209 conversion kit in it and topped it with a Simmons 1x32 scope and it was off to the range. Now, when it comes to bullet selection, our family has always shot the sst for big game. As you all know, the selection in saboted bullets for the .54 is not great. If you can even find anything the jacket is so this because you are shooting a .45cal bullet. This and several other factors led me to the Powerbelt. I have heard countless stories on the powerbelt....they are the lead hammer of the gods.....they are a grenade that blows up on the hide of elk....you get it. My thought was; They are super accurate, they are a big heavy chunk of lead, they will probably work fine on most shots. We settled on the 348 grain aerotip and got it sighted in.

The shot was 75 yards wit ha slight quartering to angle, the frons shoulder was obliterated (listen to video). The lungs were jelly, and the bull was down within 20 yds. There was no bloodtrail to speak of, and the bullet was not recovered. It stayed in the chest cavity somewhere. Idon't know if it held together. I do not care.

I will keep with the SST in all my .50 cal guns, but I think that we found a great option for the .54 that will be used again next fall...

Just my .02, the powerbelt may not be the end all be all, but it sure ended this bull real quick.....


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Freaking AWESOME bull and story there. All ya'll have me fondling the muzzies down and the Green Roof Temple now. Dang man! The more stories and pics I see, the more I am leaning to getting into muzzies. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I noticed the sound from the first time I saw the video. It was pretty obvious what it was. I don't know a lot obout smoke poles but like Gary said it really makes it tempting after watching the vids, the pics and reading all about it. Andy...... the coolest part of the video was watching the bull just stand there not knowing what the hell just happened. Dude... your dead and you haven't realized it!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool!!!!!

Great Video and congrats on a fine bull :!:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

All right, so now did your dad get that in a clearing that had a big downed dead tree in the middle of it. And did the bull die towards the north end?
I think I walked right by this place on my way to get my bull.
I like those powerbelt for the 54 cal, I used them when I had my 54. I tried them when I bought my TC omega 50 cal but wasn't as impressed. Thats when I found the SSTs. I recovered my bullet and it performed beautifully.


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

Mike, west side of a clearing with no dead trees that I noticed, just two live pines for a hunter and caller to hide under. We never saw another hunter within a mile of this spot. Everyone seemed to be hunting the sane few areas. We'll have to compare notes stone time just to be sure.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh just looks alot like the clearing where I found a quartered carcass.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

That sound is the sound of a very happy hunter congrats.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice! Tell him congrats on a very nice bull.


----------

